# Vengance 1600mhz in H67 Board = Freeze?



## underthecover1 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem 2x 4gb Corsair Vengance Riegel gekauft, in der Aussicht, dass ich mir demnächst (ein par Monate) ein Z77-Board hole. Derzeit habe ich leider noch ein ASUS P8H67-M LE welches nur 1333mhz unterstützt. Nachdem ich den Ram ausgetauscht hatte gab mir Windows erst mal die Meldung "Unknow error with Bootdisk" oder sowas, jedenfalls musste man CRTL+ALT+DEL drücken um neuzustarten. Dann lief der PC erst mal als ich dann aber so ca. 10 Min BF3 gespielt hatte, kam ein Freeze. Das gleiche geschah nach einem Reboot und wieder 10 Minuten spielen. Der Ram war danach relativ heiß. Nachdem ich ihn gegen den alten (vermutlich defekten, da früher sporadisch Bluescreens (seihe "PS")) 1333mhz ausgetaucht hatte ging es wieder. Heute habe ich Windows 7 mal neuinstalliert und hatte bisher keinen Fehler mehr. Könnt ihr mir vlt. sagen ob es am neuen Ram lag oder ob es das jetzt (hoffentlich) war.

PS: Der Alte Ram (MEMSeven) hat beim Coldstart immer 1-2 mal Bluescreens gegeben und dann erst konnte der PC ganz hochfahren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2012)

Genau an die angaben von Corsair gehalten mit den Einstellungen ? Latenzen und Spannung ?
Du solltest die RAM mit 1333MHz betreiben, und Memtest86+ durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## underthecover1 (23. Juni 2012)

Bin in dem Gebiet ein totaler noob. Habe den Vengance einfach Reingesteckt. Im BIOS steht er auf 1333MHz. Ich mach mal ein Bild vom BIOS, damit man sehen kann ob es falsch eingestellt ist.

Edit: Hier die Bilder https://plus.google.com/photos/111994017884574619296/albums/5757227054560948449?authkey=CL-ltOfolur4rgE


----------



## MihawkLFC (27. Juni 2012)

Hat dein Mainboard XMP? Wenn ja, stell es mal ein.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Wo finde ich das? Mit der neuen Installation habe ich jetzt immer wieder so 2-3 Sekunden denkpausen des PC's bis sich wieder was bewegt . Kann das an einer schlechten Platte liegen? (Wobei die während der Zeit eig. nichts tut bzw. ruhig ist)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe seit gestern die selben (oder sehr ähnliche) RAM, der RAM hat ein XMP Profil gespeichert, wenn dein Mainboard dies auslesen kann musst du nur dies laden = fertig
Du hast ein Asus Board mit UEFI BIOS, ich habe auch ein Asus Board mit UEFI, vielleicht ist es der gleiche oder ein ähnlicher weg : 


> Du gehst ins UEFI/BIOS => F7 für erweiterte Optionen => Reiter "AI Tweaker" wählen.
> Dort dann unter AI Overclock Tuner "XMP" auswählen => Speichern


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4349040 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit gestern die selben (oder sehr ähnliche) RAM, der RAM hat ein XMP Profil gespeichert, wenn dein Mainboard dies auslesen kann musst du nur dies laden = fertig
> Du hast ein Asus Board mit UEFI BIOS, ich habe auch ein Asus Board mit UEFI, vielleicht ist es der gleiche oder ein ähnlicher weg :


 
Werd ich gleich probieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Achtung: in der Deutschen Version ist es wahrscheinlich das der Reiter "AI Overclock Tuner" anders heißen kann bei dir, musst vielleicht ein paar Reiter durch drücken bis du das Wort XMP findest.
Aber wenn es das Board kann, ist es sicher dort zu finden.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Das sieht bei mir so aus. Kein XMP zu sehen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Klick mal auf DRAM-Timing-Steuerung.
Oder auf Speicherfrequenz.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Speicherfrequenz habe ich jetzt mal auf 1333mhz gestellt. Im Anhang sind Bilder


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Habe mich gerade etwas intensiver mit deinem Board beschäftigt.
Ich glaube das dein Board keine XMP Profile auslesen kann, laut Asus hat das Board kein Tool dafür, wahrscheinlich weggelassen worden weil es so billig ist.
Und mehr als 1333MHz unterstützt es auch nicht, auch kein OC beim RAM.
Das ist schlecht.

Müssens wir eben Manuell eingeben.
Stelle die MHz auf 1333MHz

Welche RAM sind es genau, schreibe mir die genaue Bezeichnung auf, wegen Spannung und Latenzen.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Der hier


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Bitte Löschen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Oki Doki.
Die MHz stelle auf 1333MHz.
Die Spannung musst du nicht verändern, sie sind auf Auto, also 1.50 - sehe ich auf deinem Bild 1 bei #11
Bei den Latenzen/timings musst du auch nichts verändern (Bild 2 #11), die Werte sind auch so wie vom RAM gewünscht.

PS: 
Installiere das Programm Prime95 und führe den Test Blend durch, so 2bis4Stunden, dann wissen wir halbwegs ob sie stabil laufen.
Oder mit Memtest86+ Via USB Stickhttp://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/memtest86/


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Memtest is besser oder? Dann lass ich das mal ein paar Stunden laufen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Tjo, die beiden Tools sind beide sehr gut, PCGH verwendet beide Tools um zu testen.
Wenn du Zeit hast kannst du ja beides machen


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Woran erkenne ich in Prime95 ob der Ram nicht gut läuft? Absturz?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

*Fehlermeldung bei den einzelnen Reitern, Freeze, Absturz.
*Wenn 0 Errors 0 Warnings steht ist alles OK.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Wo finde ich hier 0 Erros 0 Warnings?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Siehst du erst wenn du den Test manuell beendest nach mehreren Stunden, (links oben) bei Test => Stop


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

OK. Danke


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn er Fehler findet, teilt Prime dir das auch mit, auch wenn der Test noch läuft, zwischendurch wenn er einen Großen Test beendet hat.
Ist quasi ein Zwischenfazit, davon wirst du einigen sehen.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hab ich ein ganz anderes Problem: Die CPU hat nach 15 min laut CPUID Hardware Monitor schon 70°C. Laut ark.Intel hat der i7-2600 einen TCASE von 72.6°C . Falls die Temperatur überstiegen wird muss ich doch aus machen oder? Ich kühle mit einem Scythe Mugen 3 aber im Raum hats schon 26C°

EDIT: Habs Gehäuse geöffnet und jetzt hats nur noch 66°C


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2012)

Das die Temperatur steigt ist 100% normal, das ist gewollt weil auch die CPU voll ausgelastet wird, bei Memtest86+ ist das anders, da werden nur die RAM ausgelastet, aber lasse Prime seine Arbeit machen.
Vergiss Tcase, das ist ein Theoretischer Wert womit Intel die User verwirren will.
Wenn die CPU zu warm wird, taktet sie sich selbst herunter, aber das passiert erst bei ungefähr ~95Grad.
Lass das Gehäuse offen, bei Tests/Benches dieser Art und bei diesen hohen Temps gerade ist es sowieso empfehlenswert das Gehäuse offen zu haben.


----------



## underthecover1 (30. Juni 2012)

Ok. Ich habe Prime jetzt 3,5 h laufen lassen, ohne Fehler. D.h. es kann eig. nur an der Platte liegen oder?


----------

